# Safety 1st things First



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been noticing alot of new Members on the forumn, asking questions, and I hope this will help. I am not perfect and these may not be in the best order,but here goes
1st. -- Setting up a shop try and make best use of space,preplanning is important. Dust Collection is most likely most important as I found out the hard way.Dust Deputy by Onieda is a great tool under $100 works great for general cleaning and using on small hand sanders and such, a note on this Purchase a Hepa Filter for Your shop vac or You will be breathing the same dust You are trying to avoid. Dust Collectors are also a must for Router Tables, Dovetail Jiigs, Larger Tools, etc.

2nd. -- Ear plugs,can be found at any local safety supply store,remember once Hearing is lost it is lost. Safety Glasses probably more important than any other as almost every tool in a shop has potential to throw something in eyes. Gloves may be used in some instances but remember in some instances may not be the best option. I also would not recommend wearing shaggy or torn clothes as these may get caught in a router bit or spinning blade.

3rd. Please use common sense ask questions if You are not sure about the use of a tool,or its functions...Remember a question is easier to ask before You ask where is My finger. 

I hope this helps any and all including Newbies and us old guys...

BE SAFE, HAPPY SAWDUST MAKING & GOOD LUCK TO ALL ......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good advice Warren. I would only add that if what you are planning to try seems like a bad idea, then it probably is. That's when it's time to ask what someone else thinks.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only safe tool is an unplugged tool...... don't rely on power switches alone when changing bits/blades, making adjustments, etc.


----------



## yipijian (Mar 29, 2012)

be careful when working, we all know it is very important


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

You have nothing to lose when you ask.


----------



## joliebayer (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice


----------

